# Preggy Peggy by Dr.Fred (~BBW, Eating, Introspection, Romance, ~XWG )



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

_~BBW, Eating, Introspection, Romance, ~XWG _- an explorastion of one woman's transition into acceptance

*(Contributor's note:* This story is an old classic residing in 5 parts in the Weight Room. After doing some fantasizing Archeology I found what I thought was Chapter 6 - turned out after posting here to be a false alarm. So it is not as I first said "more complete than ever."

*Editor's Note*: No, but with a slight twist at the end it hopefully now seems so.) 

*PREGGY PEGGY
By Dr. Fred*​
Mike heard the door slam shut with a crashing sound, followed by the sight of Peggy entering the kitchen through the garage door. 

"Ah," she exclaimed, "I can't believe it is this hot this morning, and I just ran three miles!" 

The 5ft. 8 inch willowy blond pulled her long hair away from her face, grabbed a towel and wiped the perspiration off of her golden tan face. Mike couldn't believe that she actually went running in this terrific Florida heat wave. 

He also couldn't believe how Peggy had changed over the past year. From a 150 pound. voluptuous bombshell with curves in all the right places, shapely legs and prominent boobs; Peggy was now a rail at 125 pounds. She had transformed herself into an androgynous, anorexic with little feminine shape or form.

"Oh, Mike" she yelled from the bathroom, "I am down to 123 pounds, isn't that terrific! All of my dieting an exercising has really paid off. No fat or flab for me, it's going to be lettuce and Perrier water for me for the rest of my life!" 

"That's great, just peachie, I am so happy for you." responded Mike in his typical disingenuous tone. 

_"That was a total lie." _he thought to himself. He really was distressed that his once, voluptuous wife of two years now looked like one of this waify models. Mike always preferred larger women, and when he met Peggy she represented promise of becoming bigger. At 150 pounds. she had slightly extended hips, a bulge of a tummy, shapely legs, and wore a size 40C bra. Peggy seemed to gain weight easily throughout their courtship, and Mike anticipated even greater expansion of her as they settled into marriage . 

Little did he know that Peggy would come under the influence of Jan, the neighborhood health and fitness nut. Jan, who was a P.E. teacher at the area high school, had successfully convinced Peggy to begin this intensive diet and exercise program. 

_"Why, oh Why, did we have to move into a neighborhood with that busybody Jan?"_ he thought to himself as looked at a photo of Peggy taken during their honeymoon. She was wearing a tight one piece swimsuit that emphasized her protruding belly and full hips. 

Jan had certainly convinced Peggy to deprive him of his sexual fantasy, a wife that would gain weight and become even more voluptuous throughout the years of their marriage. This was certainly not how it was supposed to happen for Mike. He became less and less aroused with Peggy as a sexual partner in proportion to each pound that she lost. His sexual appetite for her was now virtually non existent. 

Peggy, on the other hand, actually thought she was sexier than ever since she lost 25 pounds. and tightened every inch of flab on her body. All that was missing in her life and marriage was the thrill of motherhood. She wanted children, and wanted them now, after all, she was 32 years old, and the old biological clock was ticking. Of course, since Mike could rarely get turned on enough to have sex with her, the probability of her conception continued to diminish. 

Peggy really didn't understand why she hadn't become pregnant, after all she wasn't on the pill, and she and Mike had sex occasionally. After two years, she thought she should have gotten pregnant. 

Peggy decided that she would telephone her old college roommate, Alice. After all, Alice had been married for five years and was pregnant for the second time. Alice would be a source of counsel and advice just like the old days when they were undergraduate students. Alice always had an answer for Peggy. If anyone could tell Peggy how to fix this problem, it was Alice.

"Well, Alice, what do you suggest I do?" Peggy queried after a detailed explanation to Alice of her plight of being married for two years and remaining childless. 

"I have an idea," Alice responded. "Why don't you make an appointment with my OB/GYN, Dr. Maxwell? He is wonderful, I'll bet that he'll have a medical slant on this. In fact, I am going next week. I'll call his nurse and get you and appointment at the same time. We'll go together. Next Friday at 10:00 AM. Pick me up at my house at 9:15 we'll go together."

Peggy responded, "Oh Alice, I just knew you would have a plan! Since I haven't seen you in a year, tell me where your new house is located so I can be on time Friday morning."

"Just go to Ridgefield Woods, and we're the third house on the right on Ridgefield. You do know how to get to Ridgefield Woods , don't you? After all, Peggy, you grew up in our neighborhood !"

"Oh, for sure," answered Peggy, her thoughts turning to the nostalgia of her old neighborhood, and the renewed comfort in having Alice help her solve the biggest problem in her life. 

"I'll be there at 9:15. And, I can't wait for you to see the new skinny me." Peggy proudly proclaimed.

"Well, just wait until you see me!" the currently six months pregnant Alice responded. 

"What's that supposed to mean?" questioned Peggy. 

"Oh, you'll have to wait and see for yourself, just let it be my little surprise. You might say I am just glowing through this pregnancy! Just honk your horn Friday morning and I'll pop right out so we won't be late to Dr. Maxwell's office. You're really going to love him, trust me on this one." 

Friday morning, promptly at 9:15, Peggy pulled her BMW 325 into Alice's driveway and honked the horn no less that five loud blasts. She was so excited, Alice would be with her again, and a solution to her problem was hand. 

Out of the front door, lumbered a huge figure of a woman. Peggy was in shock, her once lithe college roommate and best friend looked like the Goodyear blimp. She must have weighed in excess of 200 pounds. 

_My goodness. how could Alice have reached this size? Her weight never exceeded 130 pounds all through college._ Peggy thought to herself.

Alice waddled over to the car, her large belly seemed to jiggle, sticking proudly beyond her large boobs. Alice opened the passenger side car door and slowly lowered herself into the seat. 

"Whew, couldn't you have bought something with more room up front. These foreign cars are hell to squeeze into!" Alice responded as she held her massive pregnant belly with one hand, and pushed the seat adjustment lever fully back to a reclining position. 

"Oh, Alice, what has happened to you? I know you're pregnant, but you look like you've gained 75 pounds since I last saw you!" Peggy's voice strained in shock. 

"Actually, as of last week when I weighed at Dr. Maxwell's, it was 80 pounds. I weighed in at 210. I'll bet it will be even more today. I eat constantly, and this morning, I really had to to tug and pull to get these XL maternity panty hose over my belly. Jerry says I am big as a house, but he likes me this way. Can you believe it? My husband thinks I am a classic Madonna with child. Gosh, am I lucky, or am I lucky to have a man like him?"

"And. speaking of weight, which concentration camp did you just get out of? You look terrible. You don't have a curve left on your body. I'll bet you've lost at least 20 pounds!" Alice sparred back. 

Peggy shot back, "Well, actually, it's more like 25 or 30. However, Honey, You have gained more than twice that amount! How much have you gained since getting pregnant?" 

"Oh, about 30 pounds." Alice responded. "I kept about 20 from my first pregnancy, but I packed on the first 30 just after Jerry and I got married! You know you might have to adjust to just this kind of change yourself when you get pregnant!" the ballooning Madonna replied. 

"Gosh, I hope I won't get that big, I wouldn't be able to face Jan. She would have a stroke if I weighed 200 pounds. Besides, Alice, a girl has got to watch her figure if she wants her man to lust after her!"

Now Alice was really getting upset, 

"Just who is Jan, and what does she have to say about it? And, more importantly, how do you know that Mike wouldn't lust after you if you weighed 200 pounds ? A lot of men are turned on by fat women. Jerry is a perfect example. Now that I am this size, he can't seem to keep his hands off of me. It's really a lot of fun. I enjoy seeing him get a massive erection when his eyes fixation this big belly!" 

"Okay," Peggy responded, "I'll tell you my take on this. Jan is my neighbor who happens to be a P.E. teacher. She has been my inspiration to lose weight and get in shape. She convinced me that no man wants a fat wife, and that when I weighed 150 pounds., I was approaching the threshold of obesity. Jan also says that being overweight makes it more difficult for a woman to get pregnant."

"Well Peggy, that's very interesting. Your friend Jan seems to know so much ! How many kids does she have, and how often does her husband screw her ?"

"Jan has never been married, and doesn't have any kids. She hasn't had a man in her life to my knowledge."

"Well, well, well, our wonderful Jan is a real success story isn't she ?" replied Alice with confident sarcasm. "Jan is just a fitness expert who wants to help women like me by helping us to control our weight - meaning she wants to get her kicks by controlling others. Just how does Mike like your new slim and trim body? Does he find you alluring and irresistible ?"

"I guess he's kinda of neutral on my new look because he doesn't seem to chase me around the bedroom anymore. It's probably because we've been married for two years now." Peggy responded defensively. 

"Listen, Peggy, maybe you should take another look at this situation. Don't be so sure to think that this Jan is right. It doesn't sound to me like her advice has gotten you anywhere but a state of emaciation. "

Peggy was amazed as they entered Dr. Maxwell's waiting room. It was mostly packed with women with huge bellies all of whom seemed to be chattering in hushed tones. A nurse called for Alice to come back into the examining room. Alice pushed herself out of the chair and held her massive belly as she got up to walk to the exam room. 

"Geesh, I bet I've gained five pounds since last week." she said proudly. 

"Get serious Alice, Dr. Maxwell is probably really gong to let you have it for gaining so much weight ." 

Alice retorted with open hostility as she exited the waiting room, "You know Peggy, I've never met that stupid bitch, Jan, but you are beginning to sound just like her !" 

Two hours later, Peggy returned to the waiting room sobbing. She walked over to Alice who had been patiently waiting for over an hour and a half for her Peggy's return. 

"Hey, Peggy, what's with you? Let's be a big girl and not cry just because we had to go to the doctor!" Alice was clearly trying to be humorously consoling. 

"Oh, Alice, that's just it, Peggy continued to cry, The problem is I am not a BIG girl. Dr. Maxwell said that my estrogen levels were dangerously low, and that my entire endocrine system was out of wack because of my weightloss and extensive exercise." 

"So, what does that mean? what effect does that have?" Alice questioned. 

"Listen Dumb Ass, it means that I may never be able to have a baby! Let's get out of here before I become totally hysterical. "

The ride home was somber. Alice was pensive and Peggy was teary eyed as she continued to bite her upper lip. 

Alice interjected, breaking the silence, "Hey, I gained seven pounds since last week and Dr. Maxwell said I was doing just fine." 

"I am so thrilled for you," Peggy responded, "too bad for me that I've lost 34 pounds. My weight is down to 119 pounds. Normally, I would be thrilled, but I am not so thrilled about it now." 

"Look Peggy, you have got to work through this. This is not the end of the world. Just stop taking advice from that stupid bitch, Jan. Start eating again, and cut out all of the knock yourself exercising. Who knows, you probably have a good chance of getting your hormones back to normal."

Suddenly, Peggy had a burst of insight which we seem to get only a few times in our lives. Alice was right. She would begin to eat again. She would stop the running and never walk back into the trendy Spa again. . . She would begin to eat, and eat, then eat more. Mike had liked the sex with her when she weighed 150 pounds. Maybe if she gained back the weight he would want her again. She figured that she only had to gain about 30 pounds, that would return her to 150. 

After dropping Alice off at home, Peggy went to the Gourmet Super Store. She went up and down every aisle, eating every sample available, and buying every item of food which was whose wrapper or package reported caloric values in excess of 300 per one ounce serving. She purchased four cases of SuperWeightGain Dietary Supplement Drink. 

While driving home she consumed 8 cans of the high calorie drink and scarfed down a dozen donuts. As she unloaded each sack of groceries from the car she stuffed food in her mouth. This was just the beginning. She ordered three supersized pizzas, and devoured them before Mike came home. 

When Mike came home he found empty food cartons all strewn all over the house. He couldn't believe the place was in such a mess. He found Peggy in their bedroom, propped up by large pillows to enable to gulp cans of Super Weight Gain drink to wash down the handfuls of chocolate candy which she was stuffing in her gorged mouth. Mike couldn't believe his eyes . His "lettuce only eating wife" was consuming thousands and thousands of calories. So much so that she wouldn't open her mouth to say Hello. 

Finally, she emitted a garbled "Hi" and mumbled something about needing more cans of Super Weight gain drink from the refrigerator. Mike couldn't help but notice how distended her tummy had become. 

Peggy belched then exclaimed, "I have got to take this tight ass jeans off, they are so tight I won't be able to eat another morsel ." 

As she moved over in the bed to get up, the jeans button popped off and flew across the room, leaving the front fly zipper wide open. As her belly bounced out she gleefully announced, "Well, I guess I won't have to worry about those tight britches anymore." 

Mike just couldn't believe it. His lithe wife now boasted a pronounced tummy the size of a small globe. Peggy pulled off the now split jeans and entered the bathroom to hop on the scales "Wow, Mike, guess what? I now weigh 125 that's a 6 pound gain since this morning! I know I've crammed at least 10 pounds of food in though since then." 

Mike couldn't believe what he was hearing. His waif of a wife was now trying to gain weight. He thought he was in the "Twilight Zone". Was she really trying to gain weight, or was this episode just a fantasy? He decided that this was all for real because Peggy continued to stuff herself throughout the night. 

When he got up the next morning, he found her in the kitchen eating waffles which were laden with mounds of butter, and taking large swigs of maple syrup straight of the bottle. Yes, this was for real, for whatever reason, Peggy was constantly eating large quantities of high calorie goodies. Mike decided that rather than question her about what prompted this drastic change, he would remain silent and adopt a wait and see attitude. This was just too good to be true. 

Peggy's solid eating coupled with no exercise continued for six weeks. She and Mike never really talked because Peggy was constantly eating. The drastic increase in caloric intake, coupled with the absence of any physical exercise was really taking its toll on Peggy's expanding body. Her once exercise induced high metabolism plummeted to a new low and was supplemented by a Mega calorie intake to propel her weight up to 156 pounds. Peggy had returned to the plumper status she held when first married Mike. He was more than thrilled, and aroused. 

After another two weeks, Peggy got on the scales. She was shocked, as she saw the dial roll up to a whopping 175 pounds! She was heavier now than she had ever been at anytime of her life. Peggy had now begun to wear loose fitting size 16 shift dresses to accommodate her expanding girth. She was packing on the pounds with ease.

Occasionally, Peggy would catch a glimpse of herself in the mirror. She couldn't believe that her once willowy 119 pound body had ballooned so quickly to 175 pounds. Had she done the right thing? 

Sure, Mike wanted to have sex now, but she really wasn't ready. Had she gotten too fat ? She really didn't look all that fat in the mirror. Or, did it just depend on where on the newly expanded Peggy that you looked for the new poundage? Her 56 pound gain mostly accumulated on her tummy and hips. Her long legs were rounder and more shapely. 

Lucky for Peggy that not an ounce went to her face, neck, or arms. Regrettably, even her boobs were only slightly enlarged. In fact, if you had seen Peggy from the waist up, you would have never known that she had gained weight. From the waist down was it was an entirely different picture! Peggy's hips had expanded appreciably. But, the real poundage was centered on a belly that was so large that the casual observer would justifiably mistake Peggy as being about four months pregnant. 

Throughout the next two weeks, all was going well, until Jan decided to drop in to borrow some Perrier Water. As Peggy opened the door, Jan screeched, in shock, "My God, Peggy, what has happened to you? You look like you've put on 50 pounds since I saw you a couple of months ago! What has happened to you? You've actually gotten a lot fatter than you were when I first met you !"

"Oh, Jan, I know I have gained a little bit of weight," Peggy said embarrassingly, "I just can't seem to help myself. I think it's a hormone problem. At least that's what the doctor told me, you know that I had some kind of hormone imbalance." 

As, Peggy continued to eat handfuls of potato chips, Jan scowled at her disapprovingly, "Peggy, I think if you're honest you will agree that you have gained more than a little bit of weight. You have really gained a hell of a lot , and it shows! If you keep this up you will become an obese and unhappy woman. Actually, to be honest, at your height, you have already reached the early state of obesity. Look at that big gut, and those wide hips! Don't you have any pride in yourself anymore ?" 

Peggy began to cry. "Jan, please, I know I am getting fatter everyday. I just can't help myself. I am unable to run like I used to because it's just too difficult at this weight. Maybe, you should just stay out of this!" 

"Peggy, don't you see that you're going to lose your husband? No man wants to be married to a fat woman. Mike will wants to hold a slim and fit woman in his arms. Right now he couldn't get his arms around your huge Gut!" 

Peggy fired back, "I guess I'll just have to take that risk. By the way, Jan, how many men have there been in your life? How many of them were attracted to your body?" 

"Actually, there has been only one man in my life." Jan retorted. "But we broke up years ago. He just didn't like the physical fitness lifestyle which I lead." 

As Jan was walking out of the front door to return home, Peggy fired her last volley, "Maybe, you ought to think about giving up some of your fitness lifestyle, then maybe, just maybe, there would be a man in your life!" 

"Yeah, great idea Peggy, then I could become a blimp like you!" Jan added for closure. 

Peggy returned to the bedroom, and viewed herself in the mirror. She couldn't believe her new size. She was pleasantly astonished at her belly which now extended far beyond her bosom. She was now wearing a size 18, which even in loose fitting shift style dress was becoming far too tight thru the waist and hips. 

The encounter with Jan now prompted Peggy to wonder what would Alice's response be to her recent weight gain. What would Alice's reaction be to the new Peggy at 175 pounds? Would she be as startled as Jan? Of course, it would be hard for Alice to be as critical since Alice must have weighed in at well over 200 pounds herself! 

The next day, Peggy called Alice and invited her over for coffee. She told Alice that she would be surprised to see some changes over the past couple of months that resulted in the emergence of a "New Peggy". 

Alice arrived at Peggy's house at 10:00 in the morning. She slowly got out of her car and waddled up the driveway to the front door. Peggy peered out of the door to get a good look at Alice. Gee, Alice must weigh in at well over 210 pounds. Boy, she was really getting big with this pregnancy. Her hips must have expanded beyond 48 inches. 

When Peggy opened the door to let the Mammoth Madonna in, Alice exclaimed, "Whoa, Peggo, what have you been doing to yourself ? You have really gotten bigger, I just can't believe it's you! I never would have believed that you would let yourself get this fat! You look huge compared to my skinny little friend of a few months ago!" 

"Okay, Alice, you told me to change my lifestyle. You told me to return to my former plump size to appease my husband. You told me that I could get a handle on this hormone thing and be able to get pregnant if I gained the weight back! Now, you're shocked that I've gained weight to do all of that!" 

"Oh, Peggy, Honey, I don't mean to be critical. It's just that you look like you've gained so much so fast. I just didn't expect that you'd get so big this fast." 

"Alice, I don't believe you're saying this to me. You pack on a ton of weight and can hardly walk up the driveway. I gain back a little weight, and suddenly, you're on my case." 

"Peggy, dear, I didn't mean to upset you. It's just that you already look like you're a little pregnant. In any case how much have you gained?" 

"Oh, I'm up to 175 pounds." Peggy responded patting her protruding tummy. 

"Jesus, Peggy, you look like you're heavier than 175! Wow, You went from 119 to 175 in a couple of months. I weigh 215, and your belly is getting up there, or should I say out there with mine!" 

"Oh, Alice," Peggy began to sob, "Do you think I've gotten too fat, I just wanted to get my hormones back to normal. You told me it would be okay, that I would be able to satisfy my husband again and get pregnant I was afraid of this. People saying, Oh, have you seen Peggy, she has really gained a lot of weight! Doesn't she look terrible!" 

"Peggy, stop this crying. I don't think you've gotten too fat. I am just concerned at the rate at which you are gaining. If you keep up this pace, you'll be hovering around 300 pounds in no time!" 

"Alice, oh, please, tell me I am not going to get that big. Why, at that weight I'd be huge." 

"Peggy, I could end up close to 300 pounds, but I think you won't. I didn't mean that for sure you would get that big. I'm just concerned at the rate at which you're gaining. I am also concerned that you're gaining like crazy mostly thru your tummy. Ylready look pregnant!" 

"Well, I'm not!" Peggy replied with emphasis. "I don't know why but every ounce I gain seems to go straight to my belly or hips." 

"Peggy, maybe that's just a forecast of things to come!" 

"Well, I certainly hope you DO mean that this belly will be getting even bigger soon because I do get pregnant?" Peggy questioned with a quiver in her voice. 

"Of course that's what I meant, Peggy, don't be so overly sensitive. Just because you've gained weight is no reason to be so sensitive. I want you to be happy because you're like me: fat and pregnant. Not, just fat and looking like you're pregnant !" 

"Alice, please tell me that I'm doing the right thing. Jan was here yesterday and told me that she was shocked that I become obese. She told me that I looked terrible." 

"Peggy, screw Jan, what does that manless, childless, self-righteous jockette know about anything? I hope you set that bitch straight!"

"I think that I did. I just hope that she's wrong, and that Mike will really lust for my body even though I'm now 25 pounds heavier than when he married me and over 50 pounds heavier since the last four months. "Peggy sighed. 

"Well, what has Mike said or done differently?" Alice intently questioned. 

"Oh, he says he thinks I'm sexy and good lookin since I've added a few pounds. But, I've been afraid to push the sex thing. At least not until I think my hormones have gotten closer to normal." 

"Well, Peggy, you ought to check, I think you weigh more than 175.Just slow it down so that you don't soon find yourself teetering at the300 pound mark !" 

"Thanks a lot for the sound advice Miss 215 pound getting bigger everyday yourself, Alice, my good friend." Peggy responded defensively. They both laughed, and Alice made some excuse about needing to leave right away to get to the hairstylist for a before lunch appointment. 

"Yeah, Alice, I can understand that. When you get a double chin, it helps to keep the hair looking good. It helps even out a bloated face! "Peggy quipped at her round faced best friend. 

"Okay, Peggy, you win, I am fatter than you and I need all of the help I can get. Just remember that throughout all of our college years, neither of us ever weighed in above 130 pounds! and just look at us now! "Both of the big beautiful women laughed again and hugged each other as closely as they could considering the size of both of their bellies bouncing against each other. 

After Alice had driven away, Peggy begin to question herself again. Was Alice right, was she gaining too much weight entirely too fast? Could she already weigh more than 175. Peggy had weighed 175 only a few days ago. But, now, Alice was telling her that she looked like she had gained even more! 

Peggy picked up a box of chocolate covered peanuts and began munching them by the handful as she stepped up on the scale. The numbers zoomed past the red line marker: 100, 150, 165,175, 180 and came to a halt at 186. "Oh, My god, I can't believe it. Alice was right. I weigh closer to 190 than 175. 190 is closer to 215 than when I weighed a mere 156. I can't believe, I thought that -a mere 156, - when close to 215 means 190 which means almost as fat as Alice! 

Peggy knew that this was it. This was the point of no return. At the rate she was gaining Peggy knew that she would have to stop now, or she would really get huge in a relatively short period of time. What would happen if she got as fat as Alice. Worse yet, what if she got bigger than Alice, say hitting close to 300 big ones! 

Peggy held her expanded belly and thought, "Oh, I really want to get bigger, I want my hormones back to normal again. I only hope that Mike will still be attracted to me if I get fatter. But I don't want to get as big as Alice!" 

She was determined to get bigger, but to do that she needed to get away from Jan and her hostile criticism. Also, she was afraid to see Alice again face to face . Wouldn't Alice love to know that she weighed in closer to 190, than the 175 which Peggy had claimed.? Would Mike begin to reject her as she gained more and more weight? 

Peggy decided that the answer to her dilemma was to get out of town for a while. She would go visit her cousin Cynthia on her quiet farm in Nebraska. That would give Peggy the opportunity to decide whether or not to continue her weight gain without the pressures surrounding her at home. 

Subconsciously, Peggy knew why she had chosen her cousin Cynthia's as the site for her visit out of town. Cynthia was a gourmet cook! It would be even easier to eat and gain and eat even more. Cynthia's cuisine was to die for!! 

She boldly decided that she would leave for Nebraska without even discussing her decision with Mike. She booked a flight, left Mike a note of explanation, and departed on the late afternoon flight for Omaha.


----------



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

*PART 2*

When Mike arrived home that night, he found Peggy's note explaining that she was going to visit her cousin Cynthia in Nebraska for a while. Mike really couldn't imagine why Peggy would feel the need to go all the way to Nebraska just to get away for a while. Mike was in shock, what would he do without her? When would she return and what would she look like. If she weighed almost 190 when she left what would she weigh when she returned?

The time away from Peggy passed slowly. Days turned into weeks, and weeks into months. Peggy called Mike twice a week, they talked for hours, but she never would discuss her weight or when she would return home. She did explain that in the long run, they would both be happy as a result of her extended trip to Nebraska. 

After three months of loneliness and despair, Mike received a call from Peggy that she had returned home from her visit with her cousin Cynthia. Peggy also said that Cynthia was a dynamite cook, and that she had gained a little bit of weight as a result of Cynthia's gourmet cuisine. Mike drove like a maniac to get home. He tore up her front door and knocked frantically. The door opened slowly, and there she was, Peggy in all of her glory! 

He was in shock. 

Oh, her face hadn't changed, she was as beautiful as ever. Her hips, boobs and legs had become noticeably larger. But, Mike was shocked by the size of Peggy's significantly enlarged belly. It was enormous. She looked like she was nine months pregnant. 

"Peggy, is this what you call a little weight gain? I just can't believe it, you've gotten bigger than Alice. I was quite surprised when I saw Alice last week, and she told me that she'd hit 250 !" 

Peggy's eyes began to tear, "Oh, Mike, I was afraid this might happen. I know I've put on several pounds - well more than several. But, you think I've gotten too fat?"

Mike joyfully exclaimed, "Quite the contrary, Honey , I'm just wild about your new sexy body, I just love it!" 

"Well, I hope you really do love it. I have gotten so fat that my Cousin Cynthia said she wouldn't have been able to recognize me had she not been with me throughout my bingeing and gluttony over the past three months. She said that I either had to leave or join Weight Watchers because she said that I looked like I was going to explode! The nerve of her, serving me tons of gourmet food around the clock, then telling me that I've gotten entirely too fat!" 

Peggy moved heavily across the living room, and sighed, "Wow, I forgot how hot it is here in Florida after three months in Nebraska." 

She then took off the maternity style sun dress which was stretched tightly around her newly expanded body. Her slip clung tightly to her enormous, globular belly. Mike was mesmerized by just how large it had become. 

"Oh my word," she said with a crack of anguish in her voice, "please don't tell me that you really think that I'm bigger than Alice. Alice looked like a blimp at 200 pounds. It just can't be true that I look bigger than Alice and that she now weighs 250!" 

"Okay, Peggy, I am really convinced that you are fatter than Alice. Your belly is much larger than hers. If you aren't over 250, why don't you just tell me exactly how much you do weigh? 

"Oh, I am not really sure," she responded while patting her pubic mound. 

Suddenly a light camne on. "You know, maybe you're right. I can't even see my feet because of this fat belly, I can't believe I let myself get this huge. 

Peggy began to cry, "I guess Cynthia was right, maybe I have gotten so huge, especially with this gut that I really do look like I'm pregnant. I can't believe that this busy body woman at the airport this morning asked me how I was surviving the pregnancy and that I looked like I was ready to deliver at anytime! "Mike it was so humiliating. I didn't know what to say. Oh, Mike, please tell me that I'm really not that fat. Please tell me that you really do like it, don't you?" 

"Peggy, you know I do, you look marvelous. Why don't we see exactly how much you actually did gain?" He exclaimed as his dick grew harder.

"I'm not sure if I can face this, but I guess we should find out now. I'll go weigh and we'll see that I have gained about 30 pounds, putting me well under blimpo Alice." 

Peggy began panting as she supported her tummy with both hands and waddled toward the bathroom to find the scales. She stopped in the kitchen, pausing just long enough to grab a bag of potato chips. She began stuffing handfuls of chips in her mouth and muttered something about eating helps a girl develop great hormones. When she reached the bathroom, Mike moved the scale forward and adjusted the weight marker from 190 back down to 0. Peggy stepped on the scale; and as she peered over her protruding belly and began to cry. 

"Oh, Mike, I can't see the dial because of this hugegut!" Peggy got off of the scale and continued to sob. 

"Don't worry sweetheart, Just pop right back up there and I'll do it for you," Mike said compassionately. Peggy froze. Her heart fluttered with fear. Peggy hadn't weighed in over three months. She really wasn't sure that she wanted to know how much she really did weigh. What if she weighed more than Alice? 

Could it be true that she weighed more than 250 pounds? At least Alice had an excuse. Alice was after all really pregnant. Peggy, on the other hand, looked pregnant, but wasn't! Although she knew she had gotten much fatter, Peggy refused to confront the extent of her expanding size in pounds. The only measurement of her increased poundage occurred in Nebraska when first she popped out of her size 20 clothes and was forced into a size 22. 

After moving into 24 , she got worried when size 26 really got tight around her mid section. Just before leaving Nebraska, she had to buy maternity style clothes in size 28 because she refused to go up to a much needed size 30 to accommodate her continually expanding super sized tummy. 

For Peggy, this was one of life's moments of shocking truth. She reluctantly stepped back on the scale, turning her head to the left side so as not to attempt to be peering over the grand protrusion which had prevented her from seeing the results. As Mike bent down to read the numbers his head brushed against her huge belly. The scale's numbers rolled on and on past the 190 marker, on to 230. When it hit 250, Mike's dick pulsated, then it hardened like a steel rod when the final number came to rest. 

"Oh, Peggy, Honey, you won't believe this!" Mike blurted out as his dick felt it was about to flow with cum, "Oh, Peggy, Honey, darling, you just won't believe this!" 

"Okay, Mike, I guess I'll have to know sometime, what is it, go ahead and tell me. I know, I'm probably up to 230 pounds, right?" 

"Lover, it is more like 273!" Mike proudly announced. 

Peggy screeched, "No way! Icouldn't possibly weigh that much! That would mean that I gained 83 pounds alone during my trip to Cynthia's. I can't believe that I let myself get fatter than Alice. She will really go bananas when she sees me!" 

Peggy thought to herself, "_Wouldn't Jan really stroke out if she could see me now? I've gone from a low of 119 to a new high of 273 pounds. I have more than doubled my weight. What if Jan was right? Have I gotten so fat that no man, including Mike could ever be sexually attracted to me?" _

Now Peggy wanted to confront another moment of truth. Would Mike really be sexually happy with woman who was so fat that she appeared to be in the latter stage of pregnancy? 

She threw down the challenge, "Let's go to the upstairs bedroom and see if you really appreciate the new me." 

Then, Peggy pulled a tape measure out of her cosmetic drawer and said in a somewhat hostile tone, "Llet's see if this really gets your dick hard!" 

Peggy started up the stairway to the bedroom. Mike followed behind her holding his dick as it swelled and throbbed in anticipation of what was to come. Peggy was panting and breathing heavily as she waddled up each step, holding on to her massive belly. 

"I hope you're happy, I have gotten so fat, It's hard for me to make it up these stairs. Whew, this is really tough on a woman whose belly gets in the way of everything. How will I be able to hasve sex with you if I ever make it up there?" 

"Let me worry about that Peggy." he said, barely able to hold the cum from shooting out of his red hot dick. 

She panted and mumbled as she reached the top of the stairs, "I look so pregnant, just look at my gut, it's so fucking huge, I can't even see my feet. This huge round "9 months Pregnant Lookin" fat belly will make it impossible for you to do anything with me." 

Mike responded in exasperation, "Peggy your belly is beautiful and really turns me on. Every inch it increases in size causes my dick to get an inch longer when I am on hard!" 

They both entered the upstairs bedroom. Peggy was startled by her image in the full length mirror. She didn't recognize the bloated form she saw in the mirror, having not been to the upstairs bedroom in six months. She didn't have a double chin then and her arms weren't any larger. She must have gained over 120 pounds below the waist, with most of that going to her belly and smaller gains in her hips, butt and legs. She was shocked! She just couldn't believe how big she'd gotten. No one would have ever believed that once slim, trim 119 pound Peggy would have reached 273 pounds in less than a year! How could she have let herself get to this point? Everyone would think that she was pregnant. How could she face her friends and family knowing that she looked pregnant, but was really NOT? 

She was still panting heavily from the laborious trip up the stairs when Mike asked her to take off her slip which was bursting at the seams struggling to her encircle her belly. When Peggy removed her slip she stood there only in a bra and girdle. Mike asked her to take off the girdle. 

Peggy explained that it was actually a size XXL Maternity girdle. She had to buy a maternity girdle because it was the only thing that would fit her ever expanding girth. Peggy also explained that she was afraid to take the girdle off simply because it was the only thing keeping her belly from exploding out to an even greater size. 

However, the truth was that she couldn't get it off. She tugged and pulled, panting and breathing heavily she exclaimed, "Mike, you're going to have to help me get this thing off. I can't believe it's a size XXL, and its skin tight !" 

With that exclamation, Peggy lost her balance, then began to fall, supporting herself as best she could, landing on the small sofa which was immediately behind her. 

"Sure. Peggy, I'd love to help you get that constraining damn thing off of your lovely body. Come over here, Sweetheart, and let me help you rip that thing off." Mike responded with anticipation of seeing even more of her expansive tummy. 

Peggy tried to get up from the sofa, but couldn't push herself up. She panted, and heaved her huge belly up in the air several times, but she was simply too overwhelmed by the sheer size of her belly to get up from the low slung sofa. 

Peggy began to wail, "Oh noMike, I just can't believe this. I've gotten too fat to get up from a low position like this! I am so embarrassed. Not only do I look like I'm 10 months pregnant, I am unable to move this huge gut up high enough to stand on my own. Wouldn't Jan love to see this, I've become obese just as she predicted.!" 

Mike knelt down, put his arms around Peggy's tummy, kissed it repeatedly, then said "Sweetheart, you are sexy and beautiful, Jan is full of crap!" 

Then, he pulled Peggy up from the sofa, and exclaimed, "Now let me help you get that girdle off of your beautiful bod." 

Mike grabbed the each side of the girdle at her wide hips and pulled down with all of his strength. When the rumpled girdle reached Peggy's crotch, her belly burst out like a huge balloon. Peggy was again very embarrassed. Her belly seemed even more overwhelming. How could she had let herself get to this point. She just knew that with her huge gut that it would be impossible for Mike to enter her! 

Mike pulled the tape measure around her firm round boobs which now measured 44 (up from the old 38 when she was at 190 lbs). Then he moved the tape measure down to her waist which stretched to 50 (up from 30 at her old low weight). Her now broad hips measured 50 inches (up from the old 38 or 40). Then, for the piece de resistance, he strained the tape measure around her belly. The tape tugged tightly as both ends met, his dick throbbed each time he tugged on the tape. As the end of the tape reached 60 inches, Mike could feel the cum moving to the head of his dick. 

He couldn't stand it anymore. 

He grabbed her in his arms, fell back on to the bed pulling her on top of him . She was on top of him, her huge globular belly resting on his. She struggled to lift herself upright, slapping her boobs in his face. 

"Oh, Mike, I'm sorry I let myself get so big, you'll never be able to penetrate me!" 

Peggy's thoughts fleetingly regressed to her once slim 119 pound body. Was Mike disgusted with her now at over twice that weight? Could he really get turned on by a belly now so immense that it made it difficult for her to move? 

Mike could feel the juices flowing from her fat pussy as they rolled down his legs. This was truly the sexiest woman he had ever touched! 

Peggy cried out, "Feed me, oh please, I mean impregnate me, no I mean feed me!" 

She wasn't sure what she really meant as she slowly heaved her big belly up and down trying to straddle his hips. 

Mike reached over the bed to the nightstand tore open a large box of candy and grabbed a handful of chocolates. As he began to stuff the candy in her mouth she moaned in ecstasy, "Oh wow, this is so fricking good, I need to be fed candy and cum, please help me get fatter, please give me some cum so I can really get fatter and pregnant!" 

Mike stuffed more candy in her mouth, and put his hands under her belly, supporting the massive globe as Peggy tried to move up and down, pressing herself on Mike's dick. With the consumption of each piece of candy, her belly seemed to swell to greater size. As he thrust his dick into her fat, wet pussy, he felt her clit swell and throb. Her pussy muscles tightened and throbbed. She screamed out, "Help me move, Oh, Lord, please help me move up and down I want to move faster, but my belly is too fat for me to move." 

"OH, no," she panted, "please help me, I'm so sorry I've gotten this huge!" 

Mike grabbed her heavy hips and began pushing her belly up and down with each stroke becoming faster than the next. Peggy was breathing heavily and moaned that she was having the mother of all orgasms. 

"Oh, Mike, I can't take much more, Oh I feel like my pussy is in a spasm, Oh please stop this is too much for a fat girl like me!" 

"Just, one more chocolate and you're not fat, you're super sexy!" Mike said as he loaded a handful in her mouth and thrust his dick deeper into her pussy. 

She gobbled down the candy in seconds and cried out, "You were right Mike, I am not too fat for you to enter. Mike, this is the greatest, please Feed me, I need to get bigger, then I'll be able to get pregnant! Oh please, fill my pussy with cum!" 

At that moment, Mike shot the biggest wad of cum he had ever pumped in his entire life. 

Peggy screamed in ecstasy, "Oh please, please stop before my pussy explodes, I can't take it, I am so fat now I'm going to explode! Please stop now!" 

As Mike pulled out of her, his dick went limp. Peggy lost her balance and rolled off Mike and fell down beside him on the bed. Her belly looked like a large mound heaving in a quake as she panted and exclaimed, "Man, that was the greatest orgasm of my life. You were right, my big belly doesn't get in the way of sex, it really makes sex even better!" 

He kissed her cheek while holding a chocolate to her lips. She opened wide for the treat and said, "Mmmm." 

" How much fatter are you planning to get?" Mike asked. 

Peggy thought for a moment and said, "I don't know for sure but I do know that I am never going to stop trying to get fatter no matter how fat I get as long as I have you to keep me gaining." 

"You know Peggy, if we keep this up, you might just get pregnant. And that would be great, because you'd get even bigger!" 

"But Mike, I am so huge now I am not sure you could handle me if I were any bigger!" 

"Oh, Peggy, we've had this discussion before." Mike quickly pulled Peggy on top of him and began putting more candy in her mouth. "If we keep this up you'll be pregnant by the end of next month."


----------



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

*PART 3 *

When Peggy awoke the next morning, she rolled over to Mike's side of the bed only to find it empty. She heard the shower running. And called out to Mike, "Oh, honey, I am starving! "

Pulling her legs over the side of the bed to boost herself up, she lumbered over to the mirror. 

"Whaat - would you believe this, Mike?" she exclaimed, "I've got chocolate smeared all over my face and boobs."

"Well, Peggy, don't worry, you ate your share last night. Why don't you rustle up some breakfast if you so hungry."

"Great idea, sweetie, I'm ready for a hearty breakfast. After all of the energy I expended satisfying you last night, I can afford to consume a few calories." 

_Gee, a few calories_, she thought to herself, as she gazed at her huge belly in the mirror, she looked even bigger this morning.

Who was she kidding ? She really needed a few more calories like the Sahara needed more sand! Peggy picked out a sheer cotton night gown to cover her mammoth body. Pulling it over her boobs was no problem, but as she pulled it past her waist, the once large gown was now almost as tight as a girdle around her globular gut and hefty hips. 

_"Oh, forget it," _she thought to herself, _"I'll just have to buy a new gown, or maybe I'll stop wearing the blasted things altogether."_

The sheer gown was ridiculously stretched to the limit with small checks of pink flesh of her belly showing through. She gazed at herself in the mirror, could this be possible ? Was this really her body ? Did she really now weigh 273 pounds ? She couldn't bear to look anymore. What if she weighed more ?

After consuming a couple of boxes of candy during all the great sex last night, she could actually be even heavier?

Peggy went downstairs to the kitchen, opened the fridge, and pulled out a half gallon of chocolate milk. She began eating sugar glazed donuts by the handful, washed down by large swigs of cold chocolate milk. She fried bacon, eggs, and microwaved a dozen sweet rolls. She carefully arranged the breakfast on a platter, set the table, and continued to down large swigs of milk, as she called for Mike to come down for breakfast.

Mike told her that he would be down in just a few minutes, once he finished shaving. The smell of the bacon and eggs, however, was just too overwhelming for Peggy to resist. She sat down at the breakfast room table, and begin to devoured all six of the fried eggs.

"Oh, rats, this gown is so tight around my tummy, I just can't stand it anymore." She pulled the gown up over her belly making it fit as a tight roll across her boobs. She now went for the crispy fried bacon quickly consuming, all but two pieces of the one pound on the platter.

As Mike entered the breakfast room, Peggy was eating her eighth sweet roll, having left four in the Microwave. "Oh, Mike, I am so full, I can't move, would you please get me another sweet roll out of the Microwave ?"

"Sure honey, I'll get it right away. How about a glass of juice to go with it ?"

"No, thanks, just get me that new half gallon of chocolate milk out of the fridge. This one's empty , and I am so thirsty after eating all of that bacon."

"Sure thing , sweetheart." Mike gleefully responded. " there's not much breakfast left for me. Don't worry, I'll get something on the way into the office."

"Oh, Mike, I am so sorry, I just couldn't help myself, I was so hungry, I just didn't realize that I had eaten all of this huge breakfast that I prepared for both of us. I am such a pig. I am so sorry !"

"Peggy, you're not a pig. I'm thrilled that you ate so much. Just think about it. Wasn't last night the very best sex you ever had ?"

"Mike, darling, you know it was out of this world. I am just so big now that it's going to be hard for me to get up from the table. Just look my belly covers what used to be my lap!"

Mike pulled Peggy up to her feet, pulled her close to him, and whispered in her ear, "You look so sexy now, I want to lay you right here, right now. Let's do it right here, right now on this table."

"Oh, Mike that's so sweet of you. I'm just too bloated right now. In fact, you need to help me up the stairs. I bet I've gained 5 pounds since last night. I'm sorry I'm getting so fat, but after the great time you gave me last night, I get so hungry."

"Okay, Peggy, you're off the hook this time only because I've got to get to work. But, don't ever be sorry that you've gotten fat. I think you're sexy as hell."

"Mike, my back occasionally has muscle spasms, I am sure its from all of the weight I've gained in my tummy. I really need to wear that girdle more often . It gives me support in my back and helps hold up this heavy gut." Mike put his right arm behind Peggy's back for support, and held her left hand as he steered her toward the stairway.

"Boy, this is going to be fun !" Peggy moaned sarcastically as she approached the stairway. She clasped both of her hands together to forma cradle to support her bloated belly. "Oh, Mike, I sorry, but you're going to have to take it slow with me. I'm just too fat to do this quickly. Please forgive me , I just can't help myself, I love to eat now, and this gut makes it so hard for me to get up these stairs."

"Don't even give it a second thought. Peggy, honey, I love your sexy body, and I love helping you . Just be happy that you make so happy and turn me on big time !"

When they reached the bedroom, Peggy was panting. "OH, Mike, Whew, I ate so much , I'd better go on a diet. I used to run three miles a day. Just look at me now. These stairs are just too much for a fat girl like me !"

"No way !" ,Mike retorted, "You are a sexy fat girl .Absolutely no way do you to go on a diet. Absolutely not!"

"Okay, Mike, if you'll just help me at times like this and keeping pleasuring me like you did last night !"

"No problem darling, that will be my pleasure. Peggy, by the way, are we going to the Vandergraff's kid's engagement party this Saturday night?"

"Oh, I forgot all about the big gala. Mike, honey, I don't have the nerve to show up there . What will people say when they see how much weight I've gained ? I'm just too embarrassed to bounce in there at 273 pounds. No one will recognize me."

"Peggy, you're sexy and beautiful, and its their loss if they don't think so. I'm proud of you. After all, whose opinion, counts, mine or a few twerps who don't know glamour when they see it?"

"Okay, Mike, I'll go, just try to understand that it may difficult for me . I probably weigh more than 273 pounds now, and the last time I saw most of those people, I weighed no more than 150. A lot of them had complimented me when I dieted down to 125. It will be hard for me to face them. at twice my former size!"

"It will be just once. Just remember that you're my sexy fat girl, and that's all that counts." Mike responded as he kissed Peggy's big belly, then kissed her lips before leaving for the office.

Peggy glanced at her bloated body in the bedroom mirror. How could she have agreed to go to the Vandergraff party. The once lithe 125 Peggy was now a whopping 273 pound fat woman ! She suspected that she now weighed even more than 273, but was afraid to get on the scale to see exactly how much more. Even if she had the nerve to get on the scale, she wouldn't be able to read the numbers because she couldn't see over her enormous belly.

Peggy was now confronted with the big question. What would she wear. All of her new clothes were casual empire waist, maternity style sun dresses. She really needed a spiffy cocktail dress, Peggy looked through her closets. What a joke that proved to be. 

She took out her largest cocktail dress. It was a size 13. . It was one of the old ones when she weighed 150 pounds. She couldn't imagine that she once fit in anything so small. She was now in a size 26 , or was it a 28. It was hard to tell at the rate she was gaining. And, when you wear tent dresses, sizes 26 and 28 are even bigger than the same sizes in form fitting clothing.

She would simply have to go out buy a dynamite new cocktail dress. That would give her just a little bit more confidence! But where would she purchase a dynamite dress in her size ? As she stretched her Maternity girdle over her huge belly, the thought came to her. She had ordered a Maternity girdle to help hold in her ever expanding fat belly, why not go to a classy Maternity Shop to find a sophisticated cocktail dress ?

As Peggy continued to struggle to pull the girdle from her hips up over her big gut, the front support panel popped loose This created a gap between the bottom and top of the front control panel. 

_Oh no_ she thought, _I've gotten so fat that I'm busting out of XXL Maternity girdles. I've got to go on a diet. What will I do if I really do get pregnant. I sure hope Maternity girdles come in larger sizes. How could I have let myself gain so much weight ?_

All of these misgivings continued to preoccupy Peggy's mind as she drove to the Ridgefield Mall, parked her car, and slowly walked through the mall and into the "Pea N' The Pod." The "Pea N' The Pod" was the tony, upscale maternity shop for all the local yuppies. They had the right clothes, expensive prices, and snooty sales staff.

When Peggy entered wearing one of her "run of the mill" sun dresses, Sharon, the tall ,thin sales manager whispered to her two assistants, "Look at the Blimp coming in now. She's busting out of that tacky sun dress!"

Sharon's equally lithe assistants, Monica and Elaine, both giggled as they turned their heads to the side and clasped their hands over their mouths to hold back their laughter. 

"My word, she's one of the fattest preggos I've ever seen!" exclaimed Monica. E

laine chimed in, "She's got such a beautiful face, this pregnancy must have really destroyed her figure. See, that's what happens when a girl eats everything in sight for nine months."

"Look at the size of that belly, it's enormous. Oh, she must be miserable waddling around like that. You, know, girls we've got to watch everything we eat or we'll get bulging hips like that!" replied Sharon in a serious tone.

Monica approached Peggy and spewed forth her canned new customer greeting:

"Hi. I'm Monica, welcome to the "Pea N' The Pod", we're so glad you dropped in, what may we show you, " etc. , etc.

Peggy responded that she needed several items.: a cocktail dress, sheer panty hose, and a girdle.

"Great, we can help you with all of those items," Monica cheerfully replied. "What would you like to start with first?"

Peggy thought that she would first get the panty hose, then the girdle, and then the dress. That way she would have the new girdle on to support her expansive belly when she tried on the cocktail dresses. Peggy answered, "Let's start with the panty hose."

"We have a great selection in several colors, sheer, with a light control top. What size are you in now ?"

"Oh, I'm not sure" Peggy winced. "How are yours sized ?"

Monica was now going to put Peggy on the spot. She would have to know Peggy's height and weight to see where Peggy fell on the size chart. 

"Ours follow height and weight just like the regular , non-maternity panty hose. The only exception is that they are made to expand with you as grow though pregnancy. What's your height and weight, and I'll get your size for you?"

"I am 5 ft. 8," Peggy muttered. Turning red in the face, and unable to say any thing else.

"Okay, 5 -8 for height, now I'll need your weight," Monica smugly inquired again.

"I, I, I think, ah, I'm over 200 pounds, I not sure exactly just how much" Peggy responded.

"We'll need a number more exact than that if we are to fit you properly" Monica responded, knowing that Peggy had to be lying. There was no way that with her enormous belly and wide hips that Peggy could weigh in at a mere 200 pounds!

"Well, I've really gained a lot of weight in the last few months, I was never this heavy, but, I've really let myself go, I hate to admit it , but I guess my weight might be up to 250." Peggy finally answered with a crack in her voice.

"Oh, I'm so sorry, but, are you sure that might be just a little bit low. I work with a lot of pregnant women, and I am a pretty good judge of size. Is it possible that you're just a little bit heavier, maybe closer to the 270 to 300 pound range?"

Peggy was in shock, she couldn't speak, the words 270 to 300 pounds kept ringing through her ears. Could it be possible? Could she actually weigh that much ? She knew she was up to 273 just a couple of days ago. Did she really look like she was in the 270 to 300 pound range ? She had never heard anyone but Mike describe her as being in the 270 pound range. Now she had heard it from another woman, a complete stranger. Some person she had never seen before in her entire life just told Peggy that she was now in the 270 to 300 pound range. Peggy was startled, she couldn't possibly be up to 300 pounds. No way.

Of course, she couldn't even see the scale because of her protruding belly. How could she be sure how much over 273 she actually was. 

"Well, I am not exactly sure, maybe you're right, I seem to gain weight so quickly these days, You might be right. But, I don't think I'm much over 270." Peggy replied with tears in her eyes.

"Okay," Monica quickly responded, that would put you at a size "G" that's for women who are 5 ft. 4 ins. to 5 ft. 8 inches and 270 to 300 pounds." 

"Size 'G' ?"Peggy questioned, "what does the 'G' stand for ?"

Monica replied, "Well, dear, all I can tell you is that our pantyhose start at size 'A' which is the smallest for women ranging from under 5ft. in height to 5 ft. 4 inches and weighing 100 to 125 pounds. Size 'G' is the very highest range. They just don't come any bigger . Why don't you try these on. They come in four different colors. The tummy stretch control panel provides support and added comfort."

"Oh, I'll try them on when I get the other stuff, then I'll make one trip to the dressing room. I guess I need to check out the Maternity girdles. What type do you have ?"

"Well, we a couple of styles, I think I'll ask Elaine to come over and help us she's our girdle expert." Monica answered as she subtly waved for Elaine to come over to assist them.

"Hi, I am Elaine, anything I can do to help ?" she announced as she strolled up. Elaine's eyes were fixed on Peggy's huge tummy. She hadn't really seen a Preggo get quite this big in all of her five years of maternity sales experience.

"Yes, Elaine," Monica answered, "we need you help in selecting a Maternity Girdle."

"Sure, I'll be glad to help. I'd recommend the PreNate Super Support. It's our best long line support girdle, and it's the best we have for undergirding the larger tummies.." Elaine replied, as she thought to herself,_ "this fat Preggo is going to need all of the spandex we can get for her to support that humongous belly and hold in those fat hips." _

"It's also the best we have for preventing lumbar stress caused by pronounced distension of the tummy."

Peggy was taken back by Elaine's descriptions, "undergirding the larger tummies" and "pronounced distension of the tummy." 

Peggy thought to herself these were politically correct terms which really meant that she needed specialized help because she had become a fat pig!

"What size do we think we'll need?" Monica asked with a snicker. 

"Let's see, normally, they are sized according to pre-pregnancy waist measurement. We want to be sure it will be large enough from the beginning of the pregnancy, right up to delivery. But in this case I think we're already pretty far along. Perhaps, in this case , we should try a XXL." Elaine responded .

Peggy knew that pre-pregnancy waist measurement in her case was just a big joke since she wasn't pregnant. Now she would have to admit that she was already in the XXL size, but it was too small. With tears forming in her eyes, she quivered , and blurted out, "Ah, I am wearing an XXL and it's a little snug. Do you have anything larger ?" 

Could this really be happening to her, a year ago she was at a willowy 125 pounds. Now, she was standing in a Maternity Shop at over 273 pounds and asking for a girdle in a size larger that double extra large ! How could she have lost control of herself and become so fat?

Elaine and Monica exchanged snickers, knowing that Peggy would need something larger that a XXL. 

"Well, we do have a triple XL and a quad XL... I think we ought to try the XXXL first. It should be large enough through your delivery date" replied Elaine as she pulled a Prenate Super Support Girdle box from the shelf and handed it to Peggy. "But, I must warn you that if you gain much more weight, say another 10 to 15 pounds , you will need a Quad XL., and that's the very largest size made !"

"Yes, I think the size triple XL will fit." Peggy responded, thinking to herself that there was no way that she get a quad XL. She could never admit to getting that huge. Could this be possible? She was happily announcing that a size Triple XL would fit her. She would have never believed that she would be happy to be in a size Triple Extra Large. 

Peering down at her distended belly Peggy knew that size triple XL would fit for now, but she feared she might need to resort to the Quad XL in the near future. Putting the girdle and panty hose aside on a nearby table,

Peggy said, "Thanks, for the help, I think I'll browse through the dress racks, I need a sophisticated cocktail dress for a special party."

Elaine and Monica were really sneering and doing their best to hold back the giggles. They thought it was just hysterical that a woman as fat as Peggy could possibly think that she could look sophisticated in any dress. How could a woman let herself gain so much weight and think she could look sophisticated?

"Sure, your size is on this rack over here," responded, Monica, pointing to a a rack a few feet away.

"And, just what size would that be?" Peggy retorted in a somewhat hostile manner.

"That's where we have the size 24's to 28's. I think you'll need the a 26, could be a 28." Monica pertly answered.

Peggy was really getting pissed, She thought to herself, Just because I've gotten so fat is no reason for this bitch to humiliate me. If this wasn't one of the few places that can fit me, I'd walk out of this blasted place !

Peggy walked over to the the rack and began shifting through the size 26 cocktail dresses. There was one in black that looked pretty good. Maybe the black would make her look smaller .

As Peggy was lifting the black dress up to look at it more closely, she heard someone say, "Peggy, what are you doing here?"

Looking up, Peggy saw Alice waddling over from the front of the store. Alice looked every bit of the 250 pounds which she had announced as her new weight to Mike only last week.. She looked like she was ready deliver at any day now. 

_Oh, no, _Peggy thought to herself. _Why does Alice have to be in this store today? _

They hadn't seen each other in months. It was just before Peggy's trip to Nebraska that they were together. Then, Peggy had claimed to weigh 175 up from a low of 119 pounds. Actually, Peggy's weight at that time was 186.

Alice had been so critical of Peggy for gaining so much weight so fast, and she cautioned Peggy to restrict her rate of gain. Alice had warned Peggy that if she didn't control herself, she would be up to 300 pounds. It would now be painfully obvious, that Peggy had dismissed Alice's warnings and was getting close to the big 300 pound mark.

How could Peggy face Alice. Peggy now weighed about 25 pounds more than Alice. Peggy had always been so critical of Alice back in the days when Peggy weighed 119 pounds and Alice weighed 215 pounds.

Alice was now in her last month of her pregnancy and weighed about 250. Peggy, who was not pregnant now weighed somewhere in excess of 273 pounds. Alice would see that Peggy was on the way to 300 pounds! This was so embarrassing. Alice would see that Peggy had lost control, and that she had to buy maternity clothes not because Peggy was pregnant, but, because she had gotten too fat for regular style clothes!

Alice was probably a bit over 250 pounds, with large hips, a round face with a double chin, and big boobs. Peggy had never thought it possible, but she was now fatter than Alice. As Alice approached Peggy, she could only see Peggy from the bust up because the clothing rack blocked any view of Peggy's body from the bust down.


----------



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

*PART 4*

"Hi, Peggo, what are you doing here?" Alice asked again as she made it over to the rack.

Peggy's face turned red. She muttered, "I, I, I, needed, needed to pick up a few things."

When Alice walked around the rack to see what dresses Peggy had selected. She was shocked at the site of Peggy's massively bloated body. "Oh, Peggy, honey, what has happened to you ? You must have gained more than80 pounds since I last saw you. Peggy what have you done to yourself, I wouldn't have believed it, but you've gotten bigger than me! Peggy, you look like you might tip the scales at close to 300 pounds ! I just can't believe you've let yourself get so heavy !"

"Alice, please, I know I've really gained a lot of weight. I just can't seem to help myself . I just can't stop eating. The good thing is that Mike is wild about it and our sex life has never been better."

"Peggy, honey, you aren't pregnant are you ?" '

"No, Alice, unfortunately all of this big belly is pure fat ! I am ashamed to admit this ; but, now that you've seen me here , you now know that I've gotten so fat that I have to wear maternity style clothes!"

"Oh, Peggy, I was afraid of this. I knew you were packing on far too many pounds too quickly. Why your belly is now a lot bigger than mine!"

"You're crazy Alice, no way have I gotten that big!"

Alice responded, "Okay, Peggy, I'll show you!" 

She moved next to Peggy so that their big bellies were parallel. Peggy's belly obviously protruded out several inches further than Alice's 9 months pregnant fat belly. It was also obviously wider, and generally more massive in appearance.

"Peggy . dear, I am so , so sorry, but you have really gotten huge. You are fatter than I am I . Can't you see that. Look in the mirror. Why you must outweigh me by at least 30 pounds!"

"Okay, Alice, you're right, I have gotten bigger than you. I can't stand to look at this anymore!" Peggy replied as she turned away from the mirror and moved away from her side by side position with Alice.

"Peggy, just how much do you weigh now?" 

"Oh, I am at about270 pounds, but you're the only person in the whole world who knows that except Mike. You've got to promise not to tell a single soul!" Peggy replied defensively.

"Get serious, Peggy, All of the people in this store have got to know that you weigh at least 270 pounds. Why I bet that you're heavier than that. I weigh 252, and I you outweigh me by 25 to 30 pounds ! You know I warned you that you'd be up to 300 pounds in no time if you didn't control yourself."

"Oh, Alice," Peggy began sobbing, "I can't believe this myself. I would have never believed that I would let myself get this huge. I never thought this would happen to me. But, I love to eat now. I just can't seem to stop eating . But, before you get too critical, try to understand that Mike and I really like me this way, and our fucking has never been better !"

"Okay , Peggy, I think I understand. But, you do need to try to control yourself. You really don't want to get up to 300 pounds. And , I think you're dangerously close to that point now. You're not even pregnant yet. What will you do if you get pregnant?"

"Alice, I just don't know what I'll do. I am so embarrassed that people who see me now think I am 9 months pregnant ! Mike and I have got to go to the Vandergraff engagement party this Saturday night. I didn't want to go but, Mike insisted. I am so afraid of what people will think when they see that I have gained so much weight. They will think that I am pregnant and obese. How will I tell them that I am just obese?"

"Well, Peggy, if I were you, I wouldn't have the nerve to show up there in your condition. Those people haven't seen you since your skinny days, when you weighed 120 pounds. Some may even remember when you weighed150 pounds. But, they will be shocked when they see have big you've gotten now ! If you just have to go , just evade their questions about being pregnant. They'll definitely think you're pregnant, and conclude for themselves that pregnancy is the reason why you've gained so much weight."

"Alice, I've got to go to prove to Mike that I am secure with myself as a fat woman. He thinks of me as 'His sexy fat girl' and I don't want to destroy that for him. I am happy with my new size because it really turns him on. I get turned on whenever I stuff my face. Our sex is now so good that I am sure that I will be pregnant soon."

"Listen, Peggy, don't you think for a minute that I don't enjoy being a sex goddess for Jerry. He loves my big fat belly and wide hips. I wouldn't think of slimming down. I love to eat for him, and screw him! I just want you to watch how much you gain now so that when you do get pregnant the added weight of the pregnancy won't be too hard on you."

"Yeah, I kinda know what you mean," Peggy responded. "It's getting more and more difficult for me to wield this huge gut around. I have difficulty going up stairs. And, at your size, you probably know that a large belly means that your man has to help you move when he's in bed with you! But, of course, I like it when he caresses my belly and lifts it up and down. Oh, brother, I better stop talking about this or I am going to cream in my pants right now!"

Alice interjected, "Good idea , Peggy, let's stop this discussion, and see what we can do to get you decked out for the Vandergraff's party. I like that black dress. Let's go back to the dressing room, and see what you look like in it." 

Alice was trying to get Peggy off the subject of intercourse since she seemed to be pre-orgasmic right there in the store! Peggy picked up the panty hose, the girdle, and the black cocktail dress.

When Peggy and Alice went to the rear of the store and entered the dressing room area., all three of the sales staff, Monica, Elaine, and Sharon began to chuckle. They had never seen two preggos who were both so huge waddling through the entry way for the dressing room. 

"I bet there is enough poundage there between the two to them to anchor down the Queen Mary!" Sharon laughingly exclaimed.

"You're right." Elaine responded, "If I let myself go like that, I hope someone would just take me out and shoot Me!"

"I'd never keep a man , if I let myself get that fat," Monica chimed in. "You'd think they'd t really be embarrassed to go out in public looking like that !"

Peggy opened the door of one of the individual dressing rooms. She and Alice both tried to cram themselves into the room. What a joke. There they were: two big bellies pressing against each other. Both of them so tightly packed in the small room that they were unable to breathe.

"Sorry, Alice. but, you'll have to wait outside.. It's obvious that there is just too much of both of us to fit in this room."

"Yeah Peggy, do you remember when we were in college , we used to go to the dressing rooms together, and try on clothes."

"Yes, Alice, but that was back when we both weighed 130 pounds. We're both twice that size now !

"Can you believe we used to be so thin, and now we've become such really fat women." Peggy continued 

Alice responded, "I know, Peggy , you're right, we have really gotten fat, but doesn't the really good sex we have make it all worthwhile!"

"Okay, Alice, cool it with all of the sex talk. You just want to get me to cream in my pants. I've got to get serious about getting some clothes for this party."

Alice left the individual dressing room, and waited outside in the large outer dressing room entry area. Peggy quickly took off her sun dress, then, struggled to pull down her size XXL Maternity panty girdle. She broke out into a sweat, and began breathing heavily.

"Oh, noAlice, I can't get this thing off it's so fricking tight!"

"What is so tight, Peggy ? Can I help you with anything?"

"This girdle is so tight around my gut, that I can't pull it down." Peggy exited the individual dressing room, and asked Alice to help her pull the girdle off.

"What size is that?" Alice questioned , while peering at the girdle which had gaps in the front panel through which Peggy's immense belly ballooned out.

"Since you had to ask , it's an XXL, but the new one is a XXXL." Peggy quipped.

"See, I told you, you really are a lot heavier than me, I'm wearing a size XXL girdle, and it fits just fine. Oh, Peggy, honey, I didn't really realize just how huge you've gotten until looking at you without a dress on and in that busted girdle. That belly of yours is just enormous!"

"Okay, Alice, cut out the critical rhetoric. You're only 25 pounds away from having this same problem with your XXL girdle."

"NO, Peggy, I don't think so. First off, I gain all over boobs, butt, hips, belly, and legs. Secondly, I don't think I'll be gaining any more."

"Well, Alice, don't be so self righteous. You seem to retain 20 to 30 pounds with each pregnancy. I am sure you'll be up to my weight in just a matter of time."

"Maybe so ,Peggy, but just remember you've still got the weight gain of pregnancy to go through.. By the way, I noticed that your support pantyhose are size 'G'. That's for the 300 pound preggos. I told you that you had gotten a lot fatter than me. I only wear size 'F'" 

"Alice, please , stop the lecture and help me get this girdle off ! We've got to be careful though. The last time Mike helped me pull this off I lost my balance and fell onto a nearby sofa. He then, had to help me get up . You know this big paunch does make some things difficult."

Alice pulled a large chair over. Peggy stood near the chair. Alice grabbed the
front and rear sides of the girdle , and Peggy grabbed the girdle at her hips. They both pulled, and tugged. Each of them , breathing heavily.

After two minutes of tugging, the girdle came down past Peggy's hips. Peggy was teetering and reeling having difficulty maintaining her balance. As predicted , Peggy lost her balance and fell back into the chair.

Alice now saw Peggy in the chair with her huge belly , now not constrained by the girdle. "Oh, Peggy,. honey, you look so big, maybe you should go on a diet. You can really see just how huge you've gotten with that girdle off !"

"Alice, I told you before, stop the nonsense. I'm happy being fat and not dietibg ! Now, be a good sister fat girl and help me up out of this chair! "

"Sure, Peggy. I just never thought I'd see the day where you'd become so fat that I'd have to help you get up out of a chair. This is just incredible. Once skinny Peggy has ballooned up to true fat girl status in less than a year. It just unbelievable !" Alice exclaimed as she pulled her fat friend up from the chair.

"Thanks a lot , Alice, I really need your cute comments right now. You're really trying to make me feel good about myself because I've gotten so fat, aren't you ?" Peggy replied with sarcasm.

"Oh, I'm sorry, Peggy, I really have all of these same problems .Jerry has to help me get up from low sitting positions all of the time. He even helps me up the stairs. I'm just amazed that you've gotten yourself in the same condition so fast. You were such a fitness and diet freak. Then, in less than a year you are so immense that you can't get out of a low slung chair without help !"

"Blast it, Alice, would you please get over this ! I know that I have really gained a lot of weight. You're right, I have changed. I really enjoy being a a fat girl, and enjoying being 'Mike's Sexy Fat Girl'!"

"Sure, Peggy, I understand."

Peggy opened the size 'G' Maternity support panty hose. She was breathing heavily as she lifted her right leg in, then her left leg, and pulled them up over her big belly.

"Well, at least my legs and thighs haven't gotten very big . They're just curvaceous" Peggy announced as a slam to Alice whose fat calves and thighs were pronounced.

"Jerry says that my fat legs are as good of those of Elizabeth Taylor's15 years ago when she was a sexy fat woman!" Alice responded defensively.

Peggy became instructive when she replied, "Sure, Alice, I know, your thighs have gotten very portly as you gained weight . Fat thighs could make you look older than 32. Think about it ,we all have our weak points. For some of us it's an oversize belly, for others it's fat thighs !"

That remark left Alice speechless.

Peggy pulled the new size XXXL maternity girdle over her big belly. It actually fit without much of a strain. It helped restrain her explosive gut, probably reducing it a few inches in circumference. 

"Whew, that feels so much better! My back feels better. And, this new girdle helps hold my gut up so much better than the old one." Peggy exclaimed as she noticed that her big belly seemed to be pushed up an out.

"Yes, it really seems to give you some lift." Alice responded supportively. However, Alice thought to herself that the new maternity girdle lifted Peggy's belly up and out so much that she looked even more than pregnant than before. What a shame, Peggy was really going to have a tough time explaining her new fat and pregnant look at the Vandergraff party.

Peggy glanced in the mirrors in the dressing area and suddenly saw the same thing as Alice. . She just couldn't believe it was her . Multiple images of a woman with a ponderously huge belly and hefty hips jumped out at her from all directions.

"Oh, Alice, I really do look terrible, Jan was right . I have become an obese woman . So obese that I look more pregnant than you!"

"No way Peggy, you are a sexy fat girl. Just put this cocktail dress on and see what it does. You know you're really a beautiful woman. "Alice replied trying to divert her friends anxiety and self deprecation. Alice really felt guilty. Maybe she had gone too far with her criticism of Peggy's recent weight gain.

Peggy pulled the size 26 dress over her head and shoulders. It fell past her boobs, then her belly. It finally hit just above her knees. It actually fit. "Oh, Alice , something actually fits me. I never thought I'd be happy to get into a size 26. I guess these maternity dresses are cut larger than regular ones."

"Yes, they are cut larger. and this one seems to be a good fit. The black is somewhat slimming." Alice replied, knowing that Peggy really looked huge, but wanting to give her some confidence.

Peggy tried to twirl around quickly to look at herself from all sides in the mirrors, but her huge belly made it impossible to move with any grace.

"I think with the right jewelry and heels, I might be tolerable Saturday night." Peggy announced. "Let's leave now, I want to pay for this now and get out of here before I have to be humiliated anymore by those tacky sales bitches !"

Alice replied, "I'm with you fat girl, let's get out of here. I am going to order the blue jeans I wanted from the catalog. I hate to deal with those sneering critical skinny bitches anymore today."

Peggy and Alice returned to the sales floor and Peggy paid Sharon for the clothing..

"We're sure happy you were able get fitted here," Sharon added as she returned Peggy's credit card to her. "We try to maintain an adequate selection in the plus sizes."

Then Peggy and Alice overheard Monica whispering to Elaine, "We need to remember those two fat preggos. That's what happens when a girl lets herself go. Those two are perfect examples of young women who have allowed pregnancy to wreck their bodies. I bet their husbands are disgusted with how fat they have gotten!"

"You can save all of that Plus size chatter for someone who doesn't know better" Peggy retorted. "We are sexy fat girls ,and we wear sizes for fat women ! What's more important , our husbands love every pound of our fat bodies. They constantly lust after us because we eat everything in sight. Then, they get so turned on by our obese bodies that they keep us in bed till we passiout from the orgasms. !"

"Yeah, I bet you anorexic bitches hadn't had a good lay in 10 years!" Alice added defiantly.

All three of the skinny sales bitches were speechless.

Peggy and Alice briskly waddled out of the store with their heads and bellies held up high. 

When Peggy and Alice were well out of ear shot, Monica interjected a sobering thought for the sneering skinny trio, "Well, at least they've got husbands. They may be obese, but they've got husbands, and they've got husbands who like to bang their fat bodies. You know, that's more than can be said for any of the three of us ."

Sharon added, "And, I hate to admit it , but, in my case, they're right about the 10 year thing !"

"Same for me," Elaine quipped, "Maybe, they know something we don't know !"


----------



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

*Part 5*

As Peggy drove out of the "Pea and the Pod" parking lot , she peered down at her bloated belly, and thought, _"Oh, how can I ever face Alice again ? This is just unbelievable ! I used to be so slim and sexy. Did I really let myself get this enormous ? Alice now knows that I've actually gotten a lot fatter than she is ! I used to be on her case for getting so fat- -and, now, just look at me - I have gotten huge! How could I have let myself gain so much weight that I' look like I'm pregnant, but I'm not ! Who would have thought that in just a year that I would have ballooned from a slender 119 pounds to close to 300 . Close to 300 ! I can't believe I am even saying this ! I am now a lot bigger than 250 pound Alice . Ugh, I better go on a diet , lose some weight, and hope that Alice keeps gaining_." 

Then another realization came in.

_"Diet . diet, diet, Oh, I can't stand the thought of that now, I'm so hungry now, " _Peggy lamented as her belly growled and roared from hunger pangs. 

After all, it had been since breakfast, early this morning, that she had lasst stuffed her growing gut, and now it was demanding to be filled. 

_"I've just got to get something to eat , then I'll feel better_." Peggy rationalized, as she turned into the Super Sonic Burger and Shake Drive In. 

She pulled her Beamer into one of the stalls, licking her lips, thinking of how delicious a hot juicy burger, shake, and fries would taste. Pushing the speaker button, she yelled, " I need ah , two double bacon burgers with cheese, a Biggie chocolate shake, two large orders of fries, and a maxi hot chocolate fudge Sundae with double whipped cream and extra nuts. All for here . And please hurry, I'm starving !" 

Peering down at her belly. She began to smile, as she anticipated eating, 

_"How wonderful_," she thiought, knowing she would soon be able to scarf down some delicious stuff, and stop this belly growling and hunger pain! 

Peggy consoled herself, _"OH, I know, I really shouldn't eat like this, but, I just can't stand these hunger pains, I'll just have to diet tomorrow, I just can't stand this growling gut, I've got to eat something now. Actually, an empty belly is just too much for me to endure after all of that shopping and hassle with Alice and those snooty bitches at the '" Pea In the Pod" and their snide little remarks."_

Then Peggy's thoughts reverted to her recurring weight gain, _"Oh, NO, I really shouldn't be eating this huge lunch, or, I really will be up to 300 pounds in no time ! If I keep eating like this, how will I ever face Alice. Soon, I'll be busting out of this size Triple Extra Large Maternity Girdle ! What am I going to do, I keep gaining and gaining. How could I have let myself get so enormous that I look like I'm pregnant with triplets ? " _

A skinny, teen aged car hop brought Peggy's order to the car, and announced, " I 've got your order, do you need anything else ? 

_"Surely," _the car hop thought to herself looking at the huge order, "_no one person could possibly need any more to eat !" _

As she looked into Peggy's car she was shocked at the size of Peggy's massive belly. 

_"Wow_, "the skinny teenager flinched, _" this woman has such a beautiful face, how could she let this pregnancy turn her into such a _blimp !" 

" I guess you don't have to count calories when you're eating for two ?" she asked as Peggy stuffed a double bacon burger with cheese in her mouth. 

"Ah, I've heard that too," Peggy responded after a loud gulp. " I just get hungry beyond belief at times." 

Then she sucked down one of the maxi chocolate shakes. After finishing off the shake, she emitted a loud burp , then dug into her fries. 

The babbling teenager continued, "My oldest sister gained 45 pounds with her pregnancy, and only lost 15 of it after she delivered. She looks terrible as a 160 pound overweight mom. I don't think having a kid is worth it. You know , losing your sexy figure ." 

"Well, kid, it just depends on how you define 'sexy figure' My husband seems to think that my figure is pretty damn sexy !" Peggy retorted. 

"Oh, really , that's too unreal to believe ! Just how much have you gained ? " quipped the anorexic adolescent . 

"Oh, I 'm not really sure ," Peggy responded as she started stuffing the second Double Cheeseburger into her mouth. 

" I just hope that you keep your shorts zipped tight so you don't get knocked up. Then, you won't have to worry about whether or not getting pregnant is worth the weight gain ! " The smart ass skinny kid responded loudly as she walked away from Peggy's car.

She turned and let loose with a final slam, "Well, if I ever do get knocked up, I'll control what I eat so that I don't end up looking like a beached whale ! " 

Peggy was furious. "_That ditzy kid was such a piece of work. What a little bitch ! I'd love to be around long enough to see her get pregnant and pile on a ton of weight, and then remind her of her smart ass remarks ." _

As Peggy finished off the second order of fries, she felt her girdle expanding to accommodate her growing gut and she again bewfgan having negative thoughts. 

_"Oh, yikesl, I can't believe I've done this. I've eaten so much , I hope this new Triple XXX Maternity girdle will still be big enough! I've just got to stop this overeating. Maybe that kid was right, maybe I' m too fat. Wouldn't she be shocked if she knew that this belly is pure blubber, and not the result of a pregnancy ! I just can't help it, I've got to eat this chocolate fudge sundae, its so alluring. As Peggy began to slurp down the sundae, she felt her crotch getting moist. Oooh, Oooh, this tastes so so good, God damn it, this sweet hot milky chocolate really turns me on ! Too bad that Mike is not here with me . He could really get me going ! I've got to stop this, or I'll have an uncontrollable orgasm right here in this parking lot ! " _

Peggy heard another car drive up to the stall at the end of the parking lot. Slurping down her second chocolate shake, she looked over to her right- only to spot Brad Marsten. 

Of all the lousy luck ! Why would she have to run into him here. Peggy had dated Brad before she met and fell in love with Mike. They dated just after Peggy graduated from college, back when she weighed a mere 150 pounds. She knew that Brad had stopped dating her because she had gained weight. He preferred the more svelte, sylph like blond beauties. 

Peggy was 130 pounds when she first met Brad, but gained 20 pounds during the year that they dated. Brad had repeatedly chided her that she was getting too fat, and urged her to go on a strict diet. When Peggy 's weight reached 150 , Brad dumped her. Alice (then a mere 130 pounds herself) told Peggy that Brad had to find another girl because he thought Peggy was getting too heavy. 

Over the years, she had heard that Brad had become a very successful Orthodontist, and that he remained single, but dated a number of women at one time. 

Peggy reflected , "_Lucky for me that Mike came along, fell in love with all 150 pounds of me, then married me. Lucky for me that Mike now loves me at almost twice that weight ! But what will Brad think when he sees how fat I've gotten ! He'll freak out, If he thought that I was too fat when we dated, I'll really repulse him now ! " _
Peggy stuffed the last of her order into her mouth and crammed the food wrappings into a bag. 

_"Oh, I'm so embarrassed, I just don't want him to see me in this condition. I at least want him to remember me as a cute fat girl at 150 pounds , not a near 300 pound heavyweight woman with an enormous pregnant looking belly ! How can I face him with this huge fat gut ? Its times like this that I hate myself for getting so fat. I've got to get out of here before he sees me. " _

As Peggy nervously reached over to start her car, she knocked her keys out of the ignition switch and they fell on to the floor. 

She reached down past the steering wheel to pick up the keys; however, her protruding belly blocked her reach. 

" Ah, no, oh. " she moaned as she became red faced and began panting from the strain of groping for the keys. 

_" Whew,this is just terrible_ ", she thought , "_ I've gotten so fat that I can't get past this huge belly to reach the keys on the floor. Oh, how totally embarrassing ! How could I have let this happen. _

_"This is just awful! My enormous belly is preventing me from avoiding an embarrassing encounter with a sexy man of my past. God, just look at him, he is still such a hunk. No wonder he couldn't stand me at 150 pounds !" _

Then, Peggy heard Brad screaming from his open car window, " Hey Peggy, Peggy is that you ?' 

She had a sinking , shocky feeling all over her body, except for her stomach which was tightly pressed against the steering wheel._ "Oh, pleeze, pleeze God, don't let him come over here. I just don't want him to freak out when he sees me. Why , oh, why, did I let myself get this huge . Maybe I 'll just ignore him , and he'll think I'm someone else, then, he'll just go away. " _

Brad exited his car, and began walking over to Peggy's car, "Oh, Peggy, I knew it was you ! You're still that beautiful blond with a gorgeous face ! " 

Peggy cringed as she thought, "_Yeah, I'm still that beautiful blond with a gorgeous face ." You just can't see below my shoulders ! " If you get any closer, you 're NOT going to think that I'm very beautiful ! " _

Before reaching the driver's side of Peggy's car, Brad exclaimed, "Peggy, sweetheart, I'm so happy to have run into you ! Its been so many years, Why you don't look like you've aged a bit !"

"I , I, I, just, Ah, " she stammered.

Brad was stunned, as he reached Peggy's door. Looking down he saw Peggy's massive belly and wide hips. 

He was speechless from the shock of his new view of Peggy's body . 

"Well, err, it, it really is you, right- Peggy ?" Brad questioned with a hint of uncertainty in his voice. 

Peggy's eyes began to tear as she responded. " Yes, Brad, its me . I've guess I've changed a bit . I 've put on a few pounds since you last saw me. Oh, Brad, I can tell by the look in your eyes, you're thinking 'she looks terrible, look how fat she's gotten' " 

"Well, err, Peg, I just can't believe its you -now that I've seen all of you. Your pregnancy makes you look radiant .", Brad responded trying to compensate politely for being so obviously shocked at the size of Peggy's huge belly.

"They say that the Ninth Month is when a pregnant woman really blooms ." 

"Well, yes, Brad, there is a little more of me now than you were use to seeing, but I'm not..." 

Cutting in before Peggy could finish her sentence, Brad questioned, "Just how much do you weigh now ? I'd swear , it looks like that you've doubled your weight since when were dating. Peg, , you 've kinda of let yourself go since we dated . You know, its not healthy to put on so much weight with a pregnancy. " 

Peggy began to sob, "Oh, Brad, I am so embarrassed. I hate to admit it, but , I think my weight is over 270 pounds now. Just this year, I lost control of my eating, and let myself get this huge. I just can't seem to help myself anymore, I can't stop eating . And , I'm getting fatter and fatter every day. And, as for the pregnancy, well, I , I, just hope.." 

"Peggy, how could you have done this to yourself ? I mean, I thought you got a little chubby back during our college days, but , I would have never thought that you would let yourself get this heavy. I guess it happens, a woman gets married, gets pregnant, then destroys her figure by packing on the pounds !" 

"Brad, I'm so sorry I've disappointed you, I really didn't want you to see me like this. But, I must tell you that my husband loves me this way. He can't keep his hands off of me, and loves to fondle my fat belly. Our sex life is better than ever !" Peggy responded defensively. 

Then, she attempted to reach her keys again. She knew that she had to get out of this parking lot , before Brad made any more unkind remarks about her massive weight gain. 

Huffing and puffing, she reached and groped past her big belly trying to reach down to the car floor to grasp the keys. 
_
Peggy thought to herself, "Whew, now you can be really stunned, Brad, just look at me, I've gained so much weight that my big belly makes it impossible for me to reach down beyond it to the floorboard of this car. If You think I look terrible, you must really be shocked to see that I ''ve gotten so huge that it is impossible for me to bend down and pick up my keys ! " _

Brad realized he was out iof line and. feeling chagrined, interjected, " Peg, you're right. What's really important is that the two of you are happy. I guess, I'd just never thought you would have totally lost control of yourself . I guess that when we were dating, I always feared that you would go from pleasingly plump to overweight. I guess I just never thought you'd end up obese. I'm so sorry for you, but if your husband is happy with you, well, I guess that's all that matters. Here, let me get those keys for you, I just can't stand to see a woman struggle and exhaust herself." 

Brad opened Peggy's car door, knelt down on the pavement, and began to feel around the floorboard to find Peggy's keys. As he was fumbling around trying to find the keys, his face was parallel with Peggy's huge belly. Lurching for the keys, Brad slipped forward, his face falling into her belly. He quickly pulled has right arm up from the floorboard in an attempt to regain his balance. As he pulled his arm up, it became lodged between Peggy's legs, stopping at her moist, engorged crotch. 

He moved his right hand tightly against her crotch in an attempt to push himself up. Peggy became noticeably stimulated. Peggy was really getting wet. Her engorged clit was beginning to make her swollen pussy throb. 

Brad was strangely becoming very aroused. Peggy's fat thighs and crotch felt so sensuous. His head tightly pressed against her massive belly felt so warm and comforted, much like , when as a child, he would put his head in his mother's lap . 

Could this be possible ? Could Brad become so turned on by a Preggo whose belly was so enormous that it prevented her from reaching past it to touch the floor ? Brad had always found fat women to be so repulsive. Could a woman who he had once dumped because she had weighed 150 pounds, and, who was now approaching 300 pounds, really turn him on ? Before this experience, he wouldn't be caught dead in public with a woman who had become so fat! 

He began to gush "Oooh, Peggy. Oh, honey, your massive gut and chubby crotch are just turning me on! You feel so soft and sexy ! Oh, please, please, I want to put my dick in your fat pussy ! Pleeze, Oh, pleeze let me stick my throbbing dick in your fat pussy. I just can't stand it anymore -your fat pregnant bloated belly is such a turn on !" 

"Brad, baby, are you sure, I 've gotten so fat. I've lost control of my self. How could you possibly want to screw me since I have gained so much weight ?... Oh, Brad, you feel so good keep holding your hand against my pussy," Peggy exclaimed as she began panting, and heaving her huge belly up and down against the steering wheel. 

Brad pleaded, "Peggy, Peggy, pleeze, I want to thrust my dick inside your fat pussy. You are soo, soo sexy. " 

"Brad, you don't really mean it. I am so embarrassed that you've seen me in this condition. I'm approaching 300 pounds, I've gotten so fat that its difficult for me to move. Oh, I'm so sorry that I've let myself gain so much weight. Oh, Oh, Brad your hand feels so good against my clit, Oh, pleeze keep rubbing it ! Brad, I was sexy once. Last year, when I was down to 119 pounds you would have really thought I was a knockout. It's true , Brad, I had a flat belly, small hips, and a slinky waist ! You would have never dumped me. Now, look what I've done to myself ! You're right, Brad, I really let myself go. I'm so ashamed that you've seen that I've gained so much weight that it's now hard for me to move this big gut around !" 

She began to beg "Brad, please , please, don't tell people, 'Peggy's gotten so enormous. She is so fat ! You wouldn't believe it. She's gotten too fat to even have sex ' ! " 

"But, Peggy, you ARE super sexy now ! I could only tell people that you really turn me on. I am so thrilled to see you like this ! I never knew that touching a fat woman with such a huge belly would send me into orbit like this. " 

Brad continued to ramble as his dick got harder and redder: "Your body is such ecstasy ! You are such a sexy wench ! I just love to touch your wide hips ! You are so hot! I just can't take it- Your big belly and fat crotch are so exciting ! I can't believe that I've been missing this excitement all of my life .. ! Oh, Peggy where have you been all of these years ? Peggy, Oh, Peggy, your sexy body is making my dick so , so hard! I, just was never turned on by you like this before -this is just too much ! " 

"Brad, You don't really mean it. You're just feeling sorry for me because you know you hurt my feelings when you told me how terrible I look since gaining all this weight . Brad, please don't tease me, I've become very sensitive after getting so fat ." 

"Peggy, Its the honest truth, you really are such a sexy turn-on. I'll never be the same after touching your bloated belly and soft fat crotch. You never turned me on like this before ! I never knew touching a fat woman would make me lose control like this ! I want you. Oh, Peg, I want you now ! 

Peggy began panting and gasping for breath as she held her huge gut, trying to move up and down. 

" Brad, Brad, I'm so sorry but, Whew, AH, Oh, Brad, can't you see ! I've gotten Oh, Oh, so fat that its too hard for me to move quickly." 

_"Help me move, Oh, God, please help me move up and down ! I want to move faster, but my belly is too fat for me to move!_ " Suddenly, Peggy was shocked to her senses by her own words: 

_'Help me move, Oh, God, please help me move up and down ! I want to move faster, but my belly is too fat for me to move! '_ Those very words were the words that she had cried out when Mike was with her the day that she had returned from her trip to Omaha . It was then that she was shocked to learn that she gained so much weight that it was difficult for her to move while trying to have sex with Mike because of her huge belly! How could she now betray the love of Mike, her fat adoring husband ? 

Peggy realized that Mike loved her and loved her expanding belly. Why should she let this jerk enjoy it ? Wasn't this the same dickhead who dumped her a few years back because she gained 20 pounds ? In a moment of lucidity, Peggy screamed, "Brad, stop this ! My fat body is the sole property of my husband! " 

"nd what a lucky bastard he is ! Peggy, please, please let me pump your fat pussy with cum. I just never knew that any woman would be so sexy after gaining so much weight. Oh, Peg, I never knew this was possible ! Please, Peggy, I've just got to bang you , Oh, Peggy, your big belly is just soo sexy ! " 

"Brad you're crazy, , we're in the middle of a public drive in restaurant in broad daylight. " You have got to stop this . Brad, Stop ! Stop this right now! ", 

"Okay, Peggy, Here are your keys. Now, will you let me enjoy your big beautiful body ? My dick is going berserk ! I can't even feel the rest of my body ! " 

Peggy then pushed Brad off of her, and screeched loudly, "Mike would kill you if he found you touching me ! I love my husband for loving my fat body, and every inch of it is his and his alone !" 

Brad moved his hand away from Peggy's crotch, grabbed his 'on hard ' dick, and, screamed, "Crap ! I ' m shooting off right here in my pants ! Ah, Ah, Ah, oh, Peggy, look, just look what you made me do ! You are the most incredibly sexy woman ! I really want to do this with you for real ! Please, please, come to my condo with me right now Please, Peggy, Please Peggy, You've just got to let me fuck you ! " 

" Sorry, Brad, you'll have to find your own sexy fat woman, " Peggy confidently retorted, "THIS ONE is taken !" 

She threw her car in reverse, started the engine, and began pulling out of the parking lot, leaving Brad standing unbalanced, moaning and holding his cum soaked wet crotch. Laughingly , Peggy jeered, "Hope someday you find the sexy fat woman of your wet dreams !" 

Peggy sped away sporting a broad smile. She knew her homones were in fine order, and so was her esteem. She was ready for the reception at the Vandergraff engagement party - and to get really pregnant by the real man who appreciated her as a real woman.


----------



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

That's all folks


----------



## mollycoddles (Mar 18, 2009)

Um, that supposedly "lost chapter 6" is just the second half of chapter 2, repeated. How cruel to get our hopes up!


----------



## BTB (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry my fault found this and did my work not properly it seems.
I am infinitely sorry.


----------



## Observer (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey, at least it got another story from the WB migrated to the forums!

I'll eliminate the surplus chapter in edit - thanks for helping. 

[*Note:* anyone wishing to help with our story migration efforts on a systematic basis may send me a PM]


----------



## mollycoddles (Mar 19, 2009)

BTB said:


> sorry my fault found this and did my work not properly it seems.
> I am infinitely sorry.



No worries, it is an honest mistake. And we do appreciate your effort in bringing this story back. Always fun to see!


----------

